# Injury recovery peptides



## collinb (May 26, 2013)

Need some help guys

I play rugby, just got done a tryout and pulled my hamstring pretty bad.  Purple, hurts like hell.  

I have looked into peptides a bit but never for injury recovery purposes.

Need some advice for research in this department as I got askd back after I heal up.  

Thanks in advance guys any advice appreciated


----------



## Boss of Bosses (May 26, 2013)

TB-500 (Thymosin Beta 4)


----------



## collinb (May 26, 2013)

What would be a good dosing protocol?


----------



## collinb (May 26, 2013)

I am looking into 4mg per week for 2 weeks, then 2mg a week for another 2 weeks. 
Hopefully this will improve recovery drastically, as I hope to be back in a 3-4 weeks.

If I pull funds together will be making an order and share experience


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 1, 2013)

Collins, I'd definitely like to hear how this works out for you. I'm dealing with a knee issue myself and wanted another option to surgery, it would be number 5, on same knee in 22 yeras. I'm not sure but I've just been looking into a procedure called PRP where they seperate platelets from the blood and reinject the blood back in around the injured area and the body produces new cells to the area healing it. I just heard about this several days ago so just looking into it. Good luck congrats on the tryout keep me posted.


----------



## collinb (Jun 2, 2013)

Going to be getting some so will report soon on what and how it goes


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Jun 4, 2013)

Im going to be running this myself  (i have another thread on it in fact). I will definitely be following along- hope we both make out well!


----------



## collinb (Jun 5, 2013)

Just ordered will be running:
50 mcg X 3 ghrp2/mod grf (4 months)
40mcg igf lr3 (25 days)


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jun 5, 2013)

collinb said:


> Just ordered will be running:
> 50 mcg X 3 ghrp2/mod grf (4 months)
> 40mcg igf lr3 (25 days)



Keep us updated. I have never run lr3 so Im curious to your experience with it.


----------



## collinb (Jun 5, 2013)

50mcg GHRP-2 x 3 times a day
50mcg MOD GRF x 3 times a day
40mcg IGF LR3

Dosing it as:

Morning (7-9) - GHRP/GHRH
Mid Day (1-3) - GHRP/GHRH
Afternoon (6-7) - IGF LR3
Night (9-10) - GHRP/GHRH

Is this a good dosing schedule for these compounds?
I purchased 1mg vial of LR3 for research, I plan on doing 40mg for 25 days. Should I do that? Or increase to 50-60mcg and do only on workout days? Limited funds at the moment left me in this sitaution.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 5, 2013)

collinb said:


> 50mcg GHRP-2 x 3 times a day
> 50mcg MOD GRF x 3 times a day
> 40mcg IGF LR3
> 
> ...



Normally i rec 100mcg 3X a day of ghrp and grf, but 50mcg 3x a day is still worth while. and i would run that for a few months. 
IGF1 .. maybe do 5 on 2 off for 30 days at 40mcg?  I would prob do that since you only got 1mg. 
I would also rec pinning the lr3 a couple hrs AFTER your workout imo


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 5, 2013)

HERE!!!! no more need be said about what peptide for recovery on your test subject. If you havent got out of the box you don't know what you're missing 



Boss of Bosses said:


> TB-500 (Thymosin Beta 4)


----------



## collinb (Jun 5, 2013)

I have been reading it is best 8 hours after workout as to not interfere with natural MGF release.

Im doing 50mcg x 3 for mostly recovery reason, not looking for a while lot of gians from these peps, I pulled my hamstring so just want to recover faster and lose a little fat on the side.  I will probably up it more when I save up money in a few months.


----------

